# How does this happen ( warning graphic)



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ewww ! Lol How does someone do this? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Overdraw or used a damaged arrow and it failed upon firing. How did they have the presence of mind to take a picture is my question?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The need for speed or as i like to say.... Stupity. It's caused from overdraw. These guys set their rest so far back so they can shoot a very short arrow, which equals a light arrow, which equals speed. The problem with this, is the tip of the arrow is behind your hand and one mistake, well you see the photo. My arrow is a full 2" longer than my draw length and the point doesn't even come close to Going behind my riser, simply because I like a heavy arrow and don't want to stick myself if I make a mistake.

Let me clarify.. I'm in noway calling anyone who shoots an overdraw stupid. But IMO... The overdraw is unneeded and stupid


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Easy answer its photoshopped c'mon guys for real 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fredg53 said:


> Easy answer its photoshopped c'mon guys for real
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


looks real to me...maybe I haven't seen enough pictures of arrows through hands to tell lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i think its real too. i see a couple of clues.... i think thats a hostage arrow rest in full overdraw position at the top of the photo. notice how far behind the riser those brushes are. also notice at the bottom of the photo the wrist sling has been cut with sissors or a knife to relieve pressure off his wrist id assume. plus the lack of blood. puncture wounds wont bleed or bleed very little until what made the puncture is pulled out. again, just my opinion


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> How did they have the presence of mind to take a picture is my question?


I'm sure he had plenty of time! It wasn't like he was letting go of the bow any time soon! LOL


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> But IMO... The overdraw is unneeded and stupid


I don't see a true overdraw. It looks to me that the rest itself is just pulled back. Overdraws aren't stupid but some shooters may some pretty risky choices. It looks to me like *the arrow was too short for his set-up*.
I used to shoot an overdraw on all my bows years ago. I liked shooting faster arrows especially for 3D. Even for hunting it was good, I killed a lot of deer with that set up. Shorter arrows = stiffer arrows = stiffer spine. I shoot heavier fixed blade broadheads and like the stiffer shaft. I seemed to get my best arrow flight if the balance point was about 15% back of center. I haven't see a true overdraw in years. I don't hang out with the archery crowd as much as I use to but I still stay somewaht connected to the sport.
With todays modern bows & cam design along with carbon arrow shafts there isn't much need for a true overdraw. 
Bows are simply faster than they've ever been.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Looks real to me. Look at the arrow he could not set the bow down because the arrow hooks his fingers together around the bow. Looks like someone else took the picture while they where waiting for help to remove the arrow.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

its been posted on almost every forum and facebook story is guy was testing bows at a sporting goods store and archery tech gave the customer a short arrow


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i think this pic went around the net 2yrs ago. photoshopped,only a ninny would shoot a too short arrow???


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am voting photoshop on this one. Where is the blood? Drive an arrow through a hand and get no blood running? Not even showing on the shaft. Also I have to believe that would blow a hole in the side of the finger too big and sloppy to ever hold like that. Everything just looks too neatly placed.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I'm saying it is real. Here is another one that I had just sent to me by a friend. If you noticed the arrow is shattered in the persons hand and coming out.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im going to say its 100% real! Someone this board did something very similar! I will let them post pics!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats what gives bow hunters a bad name always know your weapon! DUMB A$$$$$$$$$!WHEN I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT A GUN OR BOW I ALWAYS ASK FOR HELP TO GET FAMILIARZE WITH IT BEFORE SHOOTING IT.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I remembr when compound bows 1st came out. A few unknowing souls would try to shoot their old cedars shafts through their new bows. It was pretty common to hear of arrows shafts shattering and going through someones hand or arms. I guess that 2nd pick should serve as a reminder to check you equipment especially and nicked or damaged arrow shafts.
I got to say, I don't see how this "gives bowhunters a bad name" If you shoot archery enough, sometimes "**it happens"


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That shattered arrow is really nasty !


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Nope not fake, i worked at the shop where the individual bought the arrows( if its the same pic, if not theres another individual out there this happened to). It was a few years back, there was legal action taken by the individual directed toward the shop and the company that made the arrows,but i cant say any more than that.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I asked one of our RN's today at work if the first picture could be fake due to the lack of blood. She stated that the Arrow would actually stop the blood causing it to clot. Once the arrow was removed, the blood would flow freely


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> She stated that the Arrow would actually stop the blood causing it to clot. Once the arrow was removed, the blood would flow freely


Seems like I already said that in post 6


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Again. PHOTOSHOP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

you guys that think photoshop is the answer to everything are hilarious. both of these photo's are perfectly plausible. the compound looks like a bowtech assassin to me, as i've just bought one. an unfortunate mixture of a short arrow and an accidental release would result in that.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> you guys that think photoshop is the answer to everything are hilarious. both of these photo's are perfectly plausible. the compound looks like a bowtech assassin to me, as i've just bought one. an unfortunate mixture of a short arrow and an accidental release would result in that.


Let's see a post arrow withdraw of the wounds that would dispel all doubt 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Seems like I already said that in post 6


Yeah, but I wanted an EXPERTS opinion lol!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Yeah, but I wanted an EXPERTS opinion lol!


Hahahahahahaha you pretty funny for a chairforce guy


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Hahahahahahaha you pretty funny for a chairforce guy


Did you have to find a Marine to help explain that to you hahahahaha! I crack myself up!


----------

